# Nitrogen canned/bottled domestics?



## b0rderman (Jun 11, 2007)

Any craft/domestic brews can or bottle with nitrogen....I've been on the lookout for a little while but I still have yet to find any


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Most Microbreweries do not have the capabilities to package their product with a nitrogen widget. Guinness spent millions of dollars in designing the widgets and only a few other companies (Murphys is the only one I can think of) uses this technology in their beer. Of course their are lots of microbreweries that have a nitro stout you just have to get it on tap.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

Commander Quan said:


> Most Microbreweries do not have the capabilities to package their product with a nitrogen widget. Guinness spent millions of dollars in designing the widgets and only a few other companies (Murphys is the only one I can think of) uses this technology in their beer. Of course their are lots of microbreweries that have a nitro stout you just have to get it on tap.


boddingtons also uses them


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

Bullybreed said:


> boddingtons also uses them


I'm having a Young's Double Chocolate Stout right now that had one as well.

Edit: Sorry, not a domestic, just one of the other ones with the widget.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I've never had Youngs in a can only in the bottle I bet the nitro version is great


----------



## b0rderman (Jun 11, 2007)

All the nitro imports you fellas are talking about are just awsome...thats why I'm on the hunt for some domestic stuff with a little bit more booze/kick:al


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I don't know of any style other than a dry or sweet stout that is nitro'ed and those are pretty low alcohol beers but you could always get yourself a beermeister and a nitro draft kit. And make your own. It's 85% CO2 and 15% nitrogen.


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

Commander Quan said:


> I don't know of any style other than a dry or sweet stout that is nitro'ed...


Many cream ales are too.

Someone already mentioned Boddingtons, and if you can find them, both Tetley's and Abbot Ale are nitro'ed. But again, these are imports.

Also, another stout with a widget, Beamish.


----------

